# Just the two of us - Live



## wayneg

Will do my best to keep this live Joh 

Leave tomorrow morning on our long journey, 8am from Manchester airport across to Dublin leave there at 11:30am to Boston, then our last leg at 4:20pm to Tampa. All being well get to our hotel around 9pm, a while since we did 2 stops but can't be helped this time.

Staying at the Extended Stay America again, same hotel as August, can't go wrong at £30/nt, love the full size american fridge with ice maker, perfect for my vodka

Printed a few coupons off, BOGOF at Sweet Tomatoes, $10 off Tony Romas, $5 off Logans, plus more.

Hopefully post along the way if I can get WiFi somewhere.


----------



## cliveywolves

Safe journey, have a great time Wayne ... :0)


----------



## edinburghlass

Have a great time! Must remember to eat before reading your trip report.


----------



## dixonsontour

Have a great time.

Food coupons seem to be coming thick and fast at the moment.

Did you see Hash house a go go on Groupon?


----------



## tinkerpea

Have a fab time! Don't envy the journey getting there though!


----------



## wayneg

dixonsontour said:


> Did you see Hash house a go go on Groupon?



Yes but ate there in August, not somewhere we will be rushing back to. Huge portions but zero flavour, probably worst meal we had last trip. Plus the Groupon was only for breakfast(rarely eat) or lunch(couldn't eat $30 value at that time of day)



tinkerpea said:


> Have a fab time! Don't envy the journey getting there though!


Once did 2 stops due to ashcloud which included 6 hours in Paris, not ideal but sleep most of way, the one in paris I slept on the airport floor for a few hours
30 mins to leaving


----------



## Elise79

Have a great time!


----------



## zippy99

Have a great time Wayne - I actually look forward to DH and I being able to travel 'just the two of us'.... kids are 15 & 13 now so not too long!


----------



## Sundancer UK

Have a great time! I'll be following along enviously 

By the way, are the flights loads cheaper this way?  I know they cost less, but am weighing up how much less vs the hassle.


----------



## Pootle

Hope your journey goes well.  I'll be 'with you' from my armchair


----------



## orangetiggs

Safe travels and looking forward to reading


----------



## wayneg

Sundancer UK said:
			
		

> Have a great time! I'll be following along enviously
> 
> By the way, are the flights loads cheaper this way?  I know they cost less, but am weighing up how much less vs the hassle.



This trip was supposed to be visiting DS in New Hampshire at Uni, long story but he is back at Lancaster Uni, Aer Lingus wanted too much to alter so we are still flying to Boston then we have booked internal flights to Florida.
In August we just did one stop in Dublin cost is 650pp, saved us over 200pp compared to direct.


----------



## wayneg

Now in Dublin, just had full Irish breakfast that was delicious. On to immigration now.


----------



## wayneg

wayneg said:
			
		

> Now in Dublin, just had full Irish breakfast that was delicious. On to immigration now.



No we won't, can't do preclearance for Boston, thankfully saw the sign before standing in line.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Have a safe trip Wayne and Karen 

Hopefully you get some sleep on the flights to bide the time   While indirect with the right connections can be pretty similar travel time to a direct, the two stop option is in a category of it's own IMO.  Fingers crossed everything goes without a hitch and on time  



wayneg said:


> No we won't, can't do preclearance for Boston, thankfully saw the sign before standing in line.



I didn't know that it depended on your destination airport!  Just learned something new


----------



## ChipnDaleRule

wayneg said:


> Now in Dublin, just had full Irish breakfast that was delicious. On to immigration now.



Whats the difference between a Full Irish and a Full English?

Will read with interest


----------



## irenep

Have a great trip
I may not be able to follow all of it though as I will be there myself in a few days


----------



## 2Tiggies

irenep said:


> Have a great trip
> I may not be able to follow all of it though as I will be there myself in a few days



Show off!


----------



## irenep

2Tiggies said:


> Show off!



Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## jen_uk

Hope the flights are going quickly  Looking forward to reading more


----------



## pampat

Have a great time Wayne.  Hope the travel goes smoothly.

Pam


----------



## sammie1884

Hope you have a fab time!


----------



## Disneynutinlondon

just tagging along .... hope ALL the travelling went ok .... no delays, lost luggage or any other type of mishap


----------



## MrRomance

Safe travels, Wayne.  Don't envy your journey but I'm sure you'll have a great time once you're there!


----------



## Zeebs

zippy99 said:


> Have a great time Wayne - I actually look forward to DH and I being able to travel 'just the two of us'.... kids are 15 & 13 now so not too long!



Mine are 7, 5 and 3 so still a long way off, but I did a trip to Australia for a wedding on my own, my goodness what a difference, I got to watch movies, read a book, eat my meal before it went cold and even though I was in economy it felt like I was in first (well might be exaggerating a bit but it was nice) class.

and being a really mean Mum it took me a week to actually miss the kids lol.  Hubby on the other hand was exhausted after 10 days of looking after the kids solo.

Kirsten


----------



## Cyrano

Have a great time Wayne and Karen 

Looking forward to keeping up with your updates.

Maybe Matt will let you be a guest blogger


----------



## Linda67

I shall be reading along


----------



## wayneg

Arrived safe and well, with luggage

Flight across to Dublin only took 35 mins, not the 1hr scheduled, transatlantic  to Boston only 6hr 10 mins instead of 7 hrs, between sleeping, eating and listening to a little music it was over in no time. Last flight to Tampa only 2hrs 40mins instead of 3hrs 15mins so we arrived everywhere early.
Quite a line at Immigration in Boston, 35mins but we were in no rush. Great immigration officer, asked if it was our first time, I told him it was about our 33rd so was asking us all about our favourite bits, no wonder the line was so long

Hertz car rental yet again so easy, straight out to the garage docs waiting to sign, given key and lot number and we were off, just a matter of minutes. Got a Chevy Captiva, drives nice, 2013 plate but done 15,380 miles. Definitely worth paying a few £ more for Hertz.

Drive from Tampa to LBV took 1hr 10mins, usually do nearer 1hr but didn't rush being awake so long, now been awake 25 hours.

Its been a long day but all very relaxed and no rushing about for gates etc. 2 stops is never ideal but it was the only way this time.

Karen unpacked while I nipped to Walgreens for a few bits, she is fast asleep now, I won't be long myself.

MK Tomorrow


----------



## jtlover

Have a great time


----------



## Elise79

Sounds like it was the best journey under the circumstances 

Have a great time in MK!


----------



## edinburghlass

I was thinking about you last night as I watched Educating Yorkshire, another great episode I'm sure you will catch up with on your return.

Enjoy MK today


----------



## Linda67

Glad the journey went so smoothly


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi Wayne, always enjoy your reports so looking forward to this one  the title reminds me of a song........


----------



## Cyrano

Glad you have arrived safely


----------



## wayneg

Got to MK just after opening around 9:30am, took a few pics of halloween decs on way to Tomorrowland. I went on Space Mountain, said 15mins but it was less than 10, next we both went on Buzz that was less than 5 mins, I then went on the Speedway while Karen had a choc sundae. Did a few more things had lunch in Harbor House, a bit more wandering around but lines had now reached my limit, everything over 20 mins so we browsed shops (Karen has seen a necklace she wants) up Main St and left. 
Monorails down so had to take ferry. Onto Walmart where I bought a couple of shirts along with everything else we went in for. While in there we got stopped by a man, started going into a story of his just having to drop someone off at the hospital........ once I realised he wasn't asking me where the candy aisle was I stopped him and told him I wasn't interested.
Back to the room where I started feeling a little off with a headache, half hour later it was a migraine, worst I have had for years, managed to get about 1 hour sleep then showered and felt a liitle better so went out to Chilis for food, had a really good burger (plus free dessert) then migraine started getting bad again so back to room, more painkillers and I feel a little better again. Hopefully after a good nights sleep I will be OK.
Tomorrow is either a trip to the port or Seaworld halloween weekend, will decide in the morning.

Matt is stuck at Uni while we enjoy ourselves but he has managed to get himself an interview lined up for next week, don't know how much I can say as he has had to sign to say he won't release details til a certain date & time. He was nervous interviewing Alexis Conran so no doubt he will be worse still with this one Will post more details or a link as soon as I can.


----------



## Sundancer UK

Oh no!  I hope the migraine stays away.  My DH gets them really bad, the idea him getting one at Disney is a nightmare as it makes him ill for almost a week.

I hope you're back to normal nice and soon.


----------



## sammie1884

Hope your Migraine clears up soon. Sounds like you are having a fab time aside from that!


----------



## Julia Ann

Enjoying your trip report as usual. Have a great time


----------



## Pootle

I _want_ those mashed potatoes!  One of my (many) guilty pleasures 

Sorry to hear about the migraine.  Really keen to hear Matt's news now


----------



## jen_uk

That pudding looks incredible!!  Hope the headache is better


----------



## wayneg

jen_uk said:


> That pudding looks incredible!!  Hope the headache is better



It is one of Matt & Karens fave desserts, I am not a choc fan, I would rather have cheesecake. Usually pick up a coupon to get it free (saves $6.59) http://printable-coupons.blogspot.com/2010/08/chilis-coupons.html


----------



## juliebro

Really hope you got over the migraine OK. I get them myself so I can really empathise.  

Excedrin tablets, a bottle of Powerade and a big bag of gummy sweets are the way I have found to help me get over it. (My triggers being tiredness and low blood sugar - which can follow long journeys). There are also some really good over the counter migraine tablets that we got from Walgreen's.

Enjoy the rest of the trip! Hope you manage to get a steak or two in Manny's!


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> Flight across to Dublin only took 35 mins, not the 1hr scheduled, transatlantic  to Boston only 6hr 10 mins instead of 7 hrs, between sleeping, eating and listening to a little music it was over in no time. Last flight to Tampa only 2hrs 40mins instead of 3hrs 15mins so we arrived everywhere early.



seems they pad the flight times in case there are delays...
so if no delays, you get in early...

have fun!!!


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> It is one of Matt & Karens fave desserts, I am not a choc fan, I would rather have cheesecake. Usually pick up a coupon to get it free (saves $6.59) http://printable-coupons.blogspot.com/2010/08/chilis-coupons.html



What's it called? I need to order the right thing when we go as I keep drawling over this dessert every time you post a photo of it


----------



## wayneg

Elise79 said:


> What's it called? I need to order the right thing when we go as I keep drawling over this dessert every time you post a photo of it



Molten chocolate cake. They used to do a white one which I liked better.


----------



## wayneg

Headache been a lot better today 

Today we started at the Premium Outlet Vineland, waited for the Disney outlet store to open at 10am. Got a few little bits then over to Cocoa, I had found on tripadvisor Lori Wilson park. Spent over 1 hour there walking and taking photos, really only saw birds & squirrels but the signs say look out for racoons, armidillo among other things.
Over to Port Canaveral for lunch at Grills, had Mahi Mahi tacos which were good, a walk afterwards, a bit of people watching then back to Grills to the Tiki bar, a couple of drinks, over to watch them fishermen weigh & clean their catch. Looked in the water to see 2 Manatee drinking fresh water from the fish cleaning pipes. Watched 2 Carnival ships leave then the Disney Fantasy at 5pm, drove back to hotel for quick shower then out to Orlando Alehouse where I had 35 shrimp
Another great day over at the port, we really enjoy a day over there each trip now.









































On the way back from the port we saw this, hope it wasn't real


----------



## Zeebs

yum shrimp.  sounds like a nice relaxing day.

Kirsten


----------



## jen_uk

Great day  Is it easy driving to the port?  What's the weather like at the moment?


----------



## Pootle

Lovely pics Wayne.  I especially love the manatees.  I've seen them not too far from Vero Beach, but not as close up as you were.  Normally a trip to the Living Seas is mainly to see the manatees.

We may take a trip over to the port in January to prepare ourselves for the August family Disney Dream tip.  Thanks for the idea


----------



## edinburghlass

Those pics of the manatees are fabulous!


----------



## Shazzie B

Glad you're feeling better, another good day, especially seeing the manatees. Enjoy the sunshine, wet week-end here.


----------



## wayneg

jen_uk said:


> Great day  Is it easy driving to the port?  What's the weather like at the moment?


Driving to the port is so easy, 1 road (SR528) https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...LH6XgiDHBgBSKIpm5NQ&oq=port+ca&mra=ls&t=m&z=9
Costs $4.25 in tolls each way. 
Weather is perfect getting upto 90 thru the day but not humid like August, around 80 in the evenings. 



Pootle said:


> Lovely pics Wayne.  I especially love the manatees.  I've seen them not too far from Vero Beach, but not as close up as you were.  Normally a trip to the Living Seas is mainly to see the manatees.
> 
> We may take a trip over to the port in January to prepare ourselves for the August family Disney Dream tip.  Thanks for the idea



First time we have ever seen wild manatee, amazing animals. We also saw a couple of turtles but didn't get pics.

Highly recommend a trip to the port, Grills tiki bar has a great atmosphere Sat & Sun afternoons with live music, Karen had frozen strawberry daiquiri at $5.75, bottles of beer are $3.25 then when the ships leave a few people go to the veiwing deck to wave them off, yesterday we were stood next to a lady who heard our accents so wanted to know where we were from, past a bit of tme talking.


----------



## disneyholic family

wow - the manatee pictures are AMAZING!!!
i've never seen one in the wild - good job spotting them!!

sounds like a perfect day...
nothing better than waving off ships!!!!!  
well, except for being on them when they sail away!!


----------



## Nicnic

Your day at Port Canaveral looks great, ive convinced DH to have a day out there. 
How long was the drive and where abouts do you park?
Do the ships leave every day, hoping to see a Disney one!
Have 2 DD's 10 & 2, anything exciting for them to do?
Is Cocoa far, I did want to visit the beach, been to Disney 10 times and never been to the coast!!

Thanks


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> nothing better than waving off ships!!!!!
> well, except for being on them when they sail away!!


11 months and we will be onboard again



Nicnic said:


> Your day at Port Canaveral looks great, ive convinced DH to have a day out there.
> How long was the drive and where abouts do you park?
> Do the ships leave every day, hoping to see a Disney one!
> Have 2 DD's 10 & 2, anything exciting for them to do?
> Is Cocoa far, I did want to visit the beach, been to Disney 10 times and never been to the coast!!
> 
> Thanks



Depends where you are leaving from but approx 1 hour from LBV.
For waving off the ships we park at Grills, there is a massive free car park right next to it. https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Gril...ive,+Cape+Canaveral,+FL&radius=15000&t=m&z=12
Their website http://www.grillsseafood.com/

We sometimes goto Cocoa beach in the morning, its just 5 mins past the Port, we park right next to the pier but costs $10 https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Coco...hq=Cocoa+Beach+Pier,+Cocoa+Beach,+FL&t=m&z=14
Alternatively just another couple of minutes further down the coast is Lori Wilson Park where we went yesterday, free parking, swings, BBQ use, toilets, showers and easy access to the beach, we had no problem parking but read you can struggle to park height of season. https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Lori...=0.028548,0.055189&oq=lori+w&t=m&z=16&iwloc=A

We prefer to go Saturday or Sunday as Grills have live music and great atmosphere, lots of boats coming & going, fishing trips returning and cleaning their catch etc. Other days is Thursday but doubt their would be much else happening.
Confirm with Disney cruise website though for your dates, they do sometimes change their itinery. 

On our way to Epcot Food & Wine festival shortly


----------



## edinburghlass

Have a virtual Loch Lomond on me


----------



## Sundancer UK

Blimey that ship is huge.  I dont think I can quite comprehend without seeing.

Amazing photos - I do love the manatees


----------



## wayneg

Sundancer UK said:
			
		

> Blimey that ship is huge.  I dont think I can quite comprehend without seeing.
> 
> Amazing photos - I do love the manatees



Not sure but I think the Carnival Dream that left before the Fantasy was bigger. I prefer the older smaller ships, booked to go back on the Disney Magic next year, she is just going thru a refurb.

Just sat with a Sam Adams Oktoberfest waiting for Manhattan Transfer to come on stage.


----------



## wayneg

This morning we started at SeaWorld, Straight to Manta got on first one of the day. Round to watch dolphins for a while, Pets ahoy show, Penguins, up the tower, Shamu then it was time for Shamu's Spooktacular what we had gome in for. Nice walk around trick or treating, a few birds on display and activities for the kids.
We then left and had lunch at Sweet Tomatoes, with coupon $15 for 2 of us, raelly good value.


----------



## wayneg

After a couple of hours rest we set off to Epcot and the Food & wine festival. listened to Manhatten Transfer, never heard of them until last week but they were very good. Had a kimchi dog from the South Korea stand, it was OK but I just don't see value in these stands, $3.75 for 2 bites. Then went to China for food, Orange Chicken for Karen, Beef for me. now trying to stay awake a bit, absolutely shattered but if I sleep before 11pm I will be up too early in the morning.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great photos wayne, enjoying your updates


----------



## Shazzie B

Don't believe you don't remember Chanson d'amour or perhaps I only remember it as I hated it I was only 10! Rat ta ta ta tat


----------



## Nicnic

Thanks for the info on port canaveral and cocoa, we will definitely have a trip over there.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> 11 months and we will be onboard again



have any room in your suitcase for a stowaway???



wayneg said:


> Not sure but I think the Carnival Dream that left before the Fantasy was bigger. I prefer the older smaller ships, booked to go back on the Disney Magic next year, she is just going thru a refurb.



so you'll be on the refurbished magic!  can't wait to see your pictures of all the changes...

for humongous ships, i liked the Allure of the Seas much better than the Dream..... the allure is designed to hold the crowds better....that is, i felt the crowds much more on the dream than i ever did on the allure...
also, the allure felt more stable as it's much wider relative to its height..

but for smaller ships, closer to the size of the wonder and magic, i much much much prefer the disney ships!!...


----------



## edinburghlass

Shazzie B said:


> Don't believe you don't remember Chanson d'amour or perhaps I only remember it as I hated it I was only 10! Rat ta ta ta tat



I've been singing it all morning


----------



## Shazzie B

Quote:
Originally Posted by Shazzie B  
Don't believe you don't remember Chanson d'amour or perhaps I only remember it as I hated it I was only 10! Rat ta ta ta tat 

I've been singing it all morning  

Yeah me too, sorry everyone


----------



## wayneg

Karen just sang it to me, yes I had heard it before but had no idea who sang it. 

Off to DHS now.


----------



## disneyholic family

i just realised it's columbus day today..
i tried calling AT&T to order a new internet service for my mom's house and i got the "we're closed for the holiday" recording....had to think about it for a second...


----------



## Julia Ann

loving the trip report, as usual and the photos of the birds and manatees are fab. 

Whereabouts is Extended Stay on Idrive?

I have been looking at a "budget" suite - or at least a room with a kitchen.  We want to stay on IDrive. I've looked at The Enclave Suites so far.


----------



## pampat

Um, ManTran:  the sad fact I remember about them is that they were all left handed.  How's that for a random fact????

Pam


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> Off to DHS now.



Oh lucky you!  Great park to get that song out of your head ......   As for the rest of us?


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> i just realised it's columbus day today..
> i tried calling AT&T to order a new internet service for my mom's house and i got the "we're closed for the holiday" recording....had to think about it for a second...



Yes, busy in the studios today, by 9:30am fastpasses for toy story were for 7pm can't see us staying in much longer.


----------



## wayneg

Julia Ann said:
			
		

> loving the trip report, as usual and the photos of the birds and manatees are fab.
> 
> Whereabouts is Extended Stay on Idrive?
> 
> I have been looking at a "budget" suite - or at least a room with a kitchen.  We want to stay on IDrive. I've looked at The Enclave Suites so far.



ESA is on Palm Parkway LBV, we won't stay on idrive.


----------



## jen_uk

wayneg said:


> Driving to the port is so easy, 1 road (SR528) https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...LH6XgiDHBgBSKIpm5NQ&oq=port+ca&mra=ls&t=m&z=9
> Costs $4.25 in tolls each way.
> Weather is perfect getting upto 90 thru the day but not humid like August, around 80 in the evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommend a trip to the port, Grills tiki bar has a great atmosphere Sat & Sun afternoons with live music, Karen had frozen strawberry daiquiri at $5.75, bottles of beer are $3.25 then when the ships leave a few people go to the veiwing deck to wave them off, yesterday we were stood next to a lady who heard our accents so wanted to know where we were from, past a bit of tme talking.



Thanks for the info   Fab pictures of SeaWorld!


----------



## wayneg

Sat by the pool now, I was in the sun but had to move into the shade after 10 mins, its so hot

A couple of bits of news on what Matt is upto back home. Earlier today he interviewed Commander Chris Hadfield, recently back from the International Space station where is was a big hit on social media with his tweets from space. His interview will be going on The National Student soon but under strict rules when it can go live, I will post when its on the site.
Other news is he (and some others) have formed a society at University called Making Memories at Lancaster University, they aim to raise money for charity to help families with a parent who has a terminal illness. Today members voted on positions within the society and Matt was voted President.


----------



## pampat

We followed Chris Hadfield through his tweets so we will look forward to Matt's interview.  

Sounds like a great holiday Wayne.  Really enjoying reading of your adventures.

Pam


----------



## Linda67

Great updates 
Off to take a look at Grills as I've never heard of it and we may be spending a night over at PC next year


----------



## Cyrano

Really enjoying your updates and foodie photos.


----------



## wayneg

This morning we went to DHS, being Columbus day we expected it being busy and it was. Stayed for lunch at Backlot Express then came back to the hotel for a swim.
Started by getting fastpasses for ToT then me doing RnRc single rider(walk on) it was then time for our fastpasses. Did Muppet 3D, Backlot tour, watched Mulch, Sweat & shears. Not a lot but it was hot & busy.
This evening ate at Applebees then went to DTD, bought a few things for Xmas(making use of AP discount) then called in Art of Disney to find David Doss, talked to him for a few minutes, now back in room having a bottle of wine





Me in Writers Stop, watching TV, eating carrot cake cookie & drinking a latte 








































Cups with Halloween design




Our car, Chevy captiva


----------



## dixonsontour

looks like another fun day


----------



## Pootle

Oooooooh, hello to you both from Mrs Jealous here in dull Lancashire .  (Mind you, Yorkshire was just as dull when I was there yesterday, but that was compensated by the fact that I was in Betty's tea room, Harrogate, with a Fat Rascal and a good friend )

Loving the pics and Matt's news.  What an interesting life he's leading.  I'm looking forward to reading the interview


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The sky looks so blue in your photos, and we have rain again so it cheered me up! The cookie sandwich you are enjoying at Writers Stop looks delicious


----------



## disneyholic family

we're big fans of mulch sweat and shears!!


----------



## Julia Ann

wayneg said:


> ESA is on Palm Parkway LBV, we won't stay on idrive.



that looks a nice location.  We haven't stayed on IDrive since 2006, is it just a personal pref not to stay on IDrive? or is there something hideous I should know about


----------



## Shazzie B

Personally we found I Drive too busy, we prefer being on 192 if off site, more relaxing after busy parks. Having said that a chap I work with prefers I Drive as he finds 192 too quiet. Depends what you're looking for


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyholic family said:


> we're big fans of mulch sweat and shears!!



So are we! 

Wayne, I love the way you post those Writers Stop type pics while some of us are sitting in an office with the rain pouring down outside 

Very nice pics from the Backlot Tour. I am ashamed to say that is one thing we have never done


----------



## wayneg

Pootle said:


> Oooooooh, hello to you both from Mrs Jealous here in dull Lancashire .  (Mind you, Yorkshire was just as dull when I was there yesterday, but that was compensated by the fact that I was in Betty's tea room, Harrogate, with a Fat Rascal and a good friend )
> 
> Loving the pics and Matt's news.  What an interesting life he's leading.  I'm looking forward to reading the interview


Not looking forward to going back to the Yorkshire weather.

One big difference between New Hampshire and Lancaster Uni's, over there he was one of the crowd, here he has the ability to make things happen. Just hope he leaves some time to study



Julia Ann said:


> that looks a nice location.  We haven't stayed on IDrive since 2006, is it just a personal pref not to stay on IDrive? or is there something hideous I should know about



Many people love IDrive, I won't even drive up it, totally dislike the area, once stayed North Idrive(near Universal) and once south (near SeaWorld) but its the central part, we just prefer LBV, yes its a personal thing.



2Tiggies said:


> So are we!
> 
> Wayne, I love the way you post those Writers Stop type pics while some of us are sitting in an office with the rain pouring down outside
> 
> Very nice pics from the Backlot Tour. I am ashamed to say that is one thing we have never done



You will have to try it next trip, even though the park was so busy yesterday Backlot tour had no line.


----------



## disneyholic family

2Tiggies said:


> Very nice pics from the Backlot Tour. I am ashamed to say that is one thing we have never done



what?????? 

with all the times you've been there, you've never done it??????????????????????????
i'm SHOCKED!!! 

so now you HAVE to go back!!!

it's not as good as it used to be (they've taken out lots of the tour over the years), but it's still worth the time...


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyholic family said:


> what??????
> 
> with all the times you've been there, you've never done it??????????????????????????
> i'm SHOCKED!!!
> 
> so now you HAVE to go back!!!
> 
> it's not as good as it used to be (they've taken out lots of the tour over the years), but it's still worth the time...



(hangs head in shame) 

It wasn't really that we didn't want to do the attraction, but more to do with the fact that it took us a few years to "get" DHS.  I know that on our first two trips DD would not have enjoyed it so we left it out deliberately then. Also the CS fare up until a couple of years back when they revamped the menus left much to be desired and until last year, we had never spent a full day there as we would leave the park to go eat and then go elsewhere.  Last year was just a matter of timing and FP return times that prevented us doing it. 2 days short of 3 weeks next year we have no excuse!


----------



## disneyholic family

2Tiggies said:


> (hangs head in shame)
> 
> It wasn't really that we didn't want to do the attraction, but more to do with the fact that it took us a few years to "get" DHS.  I know that on our first two trips DD would not have enjoyed it so we left it out deliberately then. Also the CS fare up until a couple of years back when they revamped the menus left much to be desired and until last year, we had never spent a full day there as we would leave the park to go eat and then go elsewhere.  Last year was just a matter of timing and FP return times that prevented us doing it. 2 days short of 3 weeks next year we have no excuse!



to be honest, DHS was on our least favorite list for a long time..
of the four parks, it was at the bottom...
but it's climbed back up....
now the parks are pretty much equal for us...we love them all....
you're right that CS isn't all that spectacular there..
this past august, on DHS days we had two TS meals...(and at MK, we had two CS meals  )


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyholic family said:


> to be honest, DHS was on our least favorite list for a long time..
> of the four parks, it was at the bottom...
> but it's climbed back up....
> now the parks are pretty much equal for us...we love them all....
> you're right that CS isn't all that spectacular there..
> this past august, on DHS days we had two TS meals...(and at MK, we had two CS meals  )



I think it is age and stage related.  When we first went DD was 6 so not into all the little tots Playhouse activities, just tall enough for the big rides and enjoyed the shows, but not really enough to keep her there all day for her interests.  We would do all the shows, watch the parade, Muppets and ride ToT and RnR but we were always done by early afternoon.  Last year after we were delayed for our intended EMH park one morning I changed our plans and we headed for HS for RD.  Ended up staying through to the end of EMH and having given it a full day and really made the effort, it suddenly shot up on DD's list, according to her, to take tie first place with MK as favorite park! 

For photos I love it though. I could spend a whole day there on my own and still need to go back


----------



## disneyholic family

2Tiggies said:


> I think it is age and stage related.  When we first went DD was 6 so not into all the little tots Playhouse activities, just tall enough for the big rides and enjoyed the shows, but not really enough to keep her there all day for her interests.  We would do all the shows, watch the parade, Muppets and ride ToT and RnR but we were always done by early afternoon.  Last year after we were delayed for our intended EMH park one morning I changed our plans and we headed for HS for RD.  Ended up staying through to the end of EMH and having given it a full day and really made the effort, it suddenly shot up on DD's list, according to her, to take tie first place with MK as favorite park!
> 
> For photos I love it though. I could spend a whole day there on my own and still need to go back



they eliminated the parade there!  
at least when we were there in the summer...
maybe they've reinstated it since..
we were soooooooooooooooo disappointed as it was our favorite parade for the past few visits...


----------



## 2Tiggies

disneyholic family said:


> they eliminated the parade there!
> at least when we were there in the summer...
> maybe they've reinstated it since..
> we were soooooooooooooooo disappointed as it was our favorite parade for the past few visits...



No, it's gone, with no plans announced for either replacement or return


----------



## Sundancer UK

Yeah, I just got to see the may opening hours for 2014 and there's no DHS parade   I was hopeful, but it looks like we won't be seeing it this time.  Someone said its something to do with the electronics messing with the RFID system?

Anyway, I really am loving these live updates, it's a little bit of Disney in my living room.


----------



## sandshal

Julia Ann said:


> that looks a nice location.  We haven't stayed on IDrive since 2006, is it just a personal pref not to stay on IDrive? or is there something hideous I should know about



South end of I drive is lovely, probably wouldn't want to stay up in the thick of it, too much like Great Yarmouth, but lots do and good value for money too xxx


----------



## wayneg

This morning we went to AK, just a basic burger for lunch so no pics, this evening into Epcot, basically to see Wilson Philips who I had never heard of but I like to hear different music. I usually know at least 1 song from popular bands. Turns out I didn't even know their most famous hit Hold On, Karen knew that but no others. Much preferred Manhatten Transfer the other night. Karen had Sweet & Sour chicken in Sunshine Seasons tonight, I had Fish & Chips in UK  but forgot to take pic.


----------



## StitchMad

Cyrano said:


> Maybe Matt will let you be a guest blogger






edinburghlass said:


> I was thinking about you last night as I watched Educating Yorkshire, another great episode I'm sure you will catch up with on your return.


Two episodes remaining!



wayneg said:


> We prefer to go Saturday or Sunday as Grills have live music and great atmosphere, lots of boats coming & going, fishing trips returning and cleaning their catch etc. Other days is Thursday but doubt their would be much else happening.
> Confirm with Disney cruise website though for your dates, they do sometimes change their itinery.


So jealous of your day at Port Canaveral... it must have been fantastic seeing the wild manatee.



wayneg said:


> Sat by the pool now, I was in the sun but had to move into the shade after 10 mins, its so hot


Yeah, this isn't an issue at all in Lancaster!



pampat said:


> We followed Chris Hadfield through his tweets so we will look forward to Matt's interview.


Thanks Pam - I'm hoping that it will be published on the 29th October - the day of his book release! 



wayneg said:


> This evening ate at Applebees then went to DTD, bought a few things for Xmas(making use of AP discount) then called in Art of Disney to find David Doss, talked to him for a few minutes, now back in room having a bottle of wine


David Doss? Wine (of all things)? You never told me about that! There's some pretty strange things happening without me...



2Tiggies said:


> Wayne, I love the way you post those Writers Stop type pics while some of us are sitting in an office with the rain pouring down outside


I now know what everyone else feels like whilst we're out there as a family. These food photos are making me feel so incredibly hungry!


----------



## wayneg

StitchMad said:


> David Doss? Wine (of all things)? You never told me about that! There's some pretty strange things happening without me...



Shouldn't you be in bed at this time? don't you have student things to do tomorrow, like lectures & seminars? GET SOME SLEEP!!!


----------



## Tink2312

Once again I am enjoying holidaying vicariously through your updates/ photos  Great manatee photos - I'm really jealous too as never actually seen them in the wild! You're really getting us in the Florida mood - we fly in 3 weeks   Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## edinburghlass

My perfect day at WDW Wayne, AK in the morning and Epcot at night. Great photos too.


----------



## Shazzie B

wayneg said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed at this time? don't you have student things to do tomorrow, like lectures & seminars? GET SOME SLEEP!!!


----------



## crabbie1

Well Iv sat and read all the thread. Another great trip. Love wilson phillips. Good old 90's.


----------



## TheFram4

wayneg said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed at this time? don't you have student things to do tomorrow, like lectures & seminars? GET SOME SLEEP!!!



I'm glad I'm not the only one - my son started uni this year and I was a bit disturbed when I got a text from him at 4am in the morning on a weekday 

Loving the trip report and pondering Disney with just the two of us (soon I hope!!)


----------



## MrRomance

Ok, gotta ask this, Wayne.... Wilson Philips... was it like that guy in the movie The Wedding Singer singing the same song over and over again?  I only ever remember them having 1 song.... hold on for one more day....


----------



## wayneg

edinburghlass said:


> My perfect day at WDW Wayne, AK in the morning and Epcot at night. Great photos too.


AK is my least fave park, rather goto Busch but only here 9 nights so decided to give Busch a miss.



TheFram4 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one - my son started uni this year and I was a bit disturbed when I got a text from him at 4am in the morning on a weekday
> 
> Loving the trip report and pondering Disney with just the two of us (soon I hope!!)


Matt is in his 2nd year now so we think nothing of it. If he is in bed before midnight its either an early start the next day or he isn't well



MrRomance said:


> Ok, gotta ask this, Wayne.... Wilson Philips... was it like that guy in the movie The Wedding Singer singing the same song over and over again?  I only ever remember them having 1 song.... hold on for one more day....



Just Googled and their song plays a big role in the 2011 film Bridesmaids


----------



## disneyholic family

Wayne, what's the address of Matt's blog?
i seem to have cleared my cache..

we love AK!  for a while it was our favorite....now it's about equal with the other 3 parks....
for us, it's the most beautiful of the 4...

what we love about it is mostly the entertainment - nemo, lion king, flights of wonder.....and also the landscaping...


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> Wayne, what's the address of Matt's blog?
> i seem to have cleared my cache..
> 
> we love AK!  for a while it was our favorite....now it's about equal with the other 3 parks....
> for us, it's the most beautiful of the 4...
> 
> what we love about it is mostly the entertainment - nemo, lion king, flights of wonder.....and also the landscaping...



http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/

In MK today, in line for Pirates but it's down. Looks like we will have to leave.


----------



## disneyholic family

wayneg said:


> http://mathewgillings.wordpress.com/
> 
> In MK today, in line for Pirates but it's down. Looks like we will have to leave.



thanks!!

pirates down? if you have to leave the line maybe you can ask for a fastpass - maybe they give them out now because of FP+  (or a return time or something)...


----------



## kevin harrison

wayneg said:


> AK is my least fave park, rather goto Busch but only here 9 nights so decided to give Busch a miss.
> 
> 
> Matt is in his 2nd year now so we think nothing of it. If he is in bed before midnight its either an early start the next day or he isn't well
> 
> 
> 
> Just Googled and their song plays a big role in the 2011 film Bridesmaids



They come from USA rock aristocracy..

The Wilson part of Wilson Philips relates to the fact that two of the girls are Brian Wilson's (Beach Boys) daughters

The other girl, Chynna I think's parents were in the Mamas and the papas (California Dreaming)


----------



## 2Tiggies

Wayne, did you use FP at all today in at MK?  Just curious if MK had the same issues or similar to DHS with FP availability.


----------



## wayneg

disneyholic family said:


> thanks!!
> 
> pirates down? if you have to leave the line maybe you can ask for a fastpass - maybe they give them out now because of FP+  (or a return time or something)...


They were handing out FP's to everyone that left. We used ours on Buzz just before we left.



2Tiggies said:


> Wayne, did you use FP at all today in at MK?  Just curious if MK had the same issues or similar to DHS with FP availability.



Yes, no problems getting them today, we were at Big Thunder around 11am, got FP for 11:45-12:45. 
Really busy in MK today, I didn't expect lines like they are at this time of year, Buzz, Big thunder, Splash, Mansion, Pooh all 60+ mins
Also didn't expect so many tour groups, one today in blue must have had 50-60 in it.


----------



## 2Tiggies

wayneg said:


> They were handing out FP's to everyone that left. We used ours on Buzz just before we left.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, no problems getting them today, we were at Big Thunder around 11am, got FP for 11:45-12:45.
> Really busy in MK today, I didn't expect lines like they are at this time of year, Buzz, Big thunder, Splash, Mansion, Pooh all 60+ mins
> Also didn't expect so many tour groups, one today in blue must have had 50-60 in it.



Sounds like you picked the right park then.  Or at the very least, you didn't pick the wrong one!  Crowds do sound like they have been higher this year, although I am not there to compare to previous Octobers so I can't really say how much. I wonder how much this has to do with FP+ working concurrently with paper FP and how much it has to do with higher crowd levels in general.


----------



## StitchMad

wayneg said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed at this time? don't you have student things to do tomorrow, like lectures & seminars? GET SOME SLEEP!!!


Today was my day off, but I went on campus to attend two guest lectures anyway!



wayneg said:


> Matt is in his 2nd year now so we think nothing of it. If he is in bed before midnight its either an early start the next day or he isn't well


Will be awake bright and early for a 9am seminar tomorrow - goodnight!


----------



## bazzanoid

wayneg said:


> I didn't expect lines like they are at this time of year



Seconded! So much busier than we've seen in previous Octobers. All the 'big' stuff in DHS yesterday after 10am was 60+, toy story mania as always was nudging 100 minutes.

Today at AK there were a LOT of people, maximum queue time was posted as 
45 minutes for Kilimanjaro Safaris and Kali River Rapids, but we actually found rapids while posted at 35 minutes at 3pm was 10 minutes, and Everest was 10 but posted as 20 shortly after 3.30.

We're off to IOA tomorrow morning so it'll be interesting to compare crowds.


----------



## dixonsontour

Touring plans are showing crowds higher than last few years next week 5/10 ish most days.


----------



## 2Tiggies

dixonsontour said:


> Touring plans are showing crowds higher than last few years next week 5/10 ish most days.



That's great! And this used to be slow season ....  I just can't wait to be there over Independence Day now


----------



## lin85prest

This is the busiest October we have ever experienced, fast passes for soaring, test track and toy story mania all gone by 9.30. Lines for popular rides to long for us to wait.


----------



## cliveywolves

Must have something to do with FP+ system in place now, lots people having a moan about FP going really quick for rides & stand in line times are longer than normal


----------



## 2Tiggies

cliveywolves said:


> Must have something to do with FP+ system in place now, lots people having a moan about FP going really quick for rides & stand in line times are longer than normal



The reports I have been reading have it the other way around.  Wait times aren't really exceptionally long for this time of the year; they are somewhat but not by much. It's the FP lack of availability or being distributed for the day much earlier than expected that seem to be seeing FP lines exceptionally long

Also remember that at some point they are going to have to cut the ratio of regular FPs available in the system to accommodate the rising numbers of FP+ reservations  

Interesting times ahead it seems ....


----------



## wayneg

Missed posting pics last night, internet was playing up, too slow to upload pics. Will try catch up tonight if any better.


----------



## wayneg

Back to yesterday then. MK, back to hotel for a swim, Santa Fe Cattle Co for evening meal then Premium Outlet Disney store but didn't buy anything.
Santa Fe is a bit more pricey than other meals this trip, even with 10% coupon it was still $40 but we both really enjoyed it.


----------



## dixonsontour

Great update


----------



## jen_uk

Looks great


----------



## wayneg

In Capt Cooks eating a Dole Whip.  must be our hottest day this trip.


----------



## edinburghlass

oh now I am jealous 

Blinking cold and wet here today.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Just delicious


----------



## wayneg

Still a day behind so will try catch up.
Yesterday we started in SeaWorld, was going to watch Sealion Pirate show but closed for refurb so watched Dolphin show, did Turtle Trek back to Antarctica which had a 45 min wait but we had fastpass when it broke down last time we were on, great new enclosure for the penguins but would never line up more than 10-15 mins for it.
Lunch was another trip to Sweet Tomatoes, our favourite place for lunch, took a few pics as I don't think I have ever seen pics posted from inside here. With coupon its great value at $14 for both of us with a soda each.
Evening back to Epcot to see the Pointer Sisters, thankfully I knew most of their work, lots of energy and excellent show. Karen ate Orange chicken again in china, I had a tuna sandwich from Walgreens later.









Sweet Toms, plate full (sorry I started before I remembered to take pics) of salad




bowl of home made tomato soup, so good i had 2 








soups all made from scratch inhouse.




Fresh cooked desserts, muffins, delicious cookie bar.




salad bar, you can't see even a third of it here.




Karen's ice cream




My ice cream. there is lots more we didn't take pics of like the pasta bar, baked potatoes & fruit section but gives you an idea of the choice.


----------



## wayneg

Today was our final day, started in MK, across to the Poly for a self serve Dole Whip which I made huge 
Today was the hottest day of the trip, car said 95F around 3pm, this evening it was still reading 86F, more like August temps.
Evening meal we had at the Orlando Alehouse, I had 20oz Porterhouse which doesn't look much in the pic but it was huge and really good. We then went for a walk around DTD Westside, took ages to get there, traffic was a nightmare, Disney are trying to organise traffic but they are making it far worse, closing lanes, closing turnings, closing lanes within the car parks, in the end I ignored a closed lane in the carpark which had cones across the entrance, inside there were loads of spaces. IMO if they left it to the drivers we would do a far better job, they were just causing 15-20 min tailbacks in every direction.
Our long journey back home tomorrow, hope its as easy as it was coming.


----------



## Tink2312

Great updates. Your Sweet Tomatoes pics are making me so hungry - I can taste their fresh-baked brownies just looking at them!

I hope you have a safe (and uneventful) journey home


----------



## Shazzie B

Thanks for the great updates, had to smile at the Dolewhip Safe journey.


----------



## irenep

Just catching up on your TR now - late to the party again!
Some great pictures and it sounds like you have had a lovely trip even without Matt.
Your Dole whip looks delicious.....I forgot they did them at captain cooks too so guess where we are going this morning?


----------



## Lisash

Sounds like a great vacation Wayne. Have a safe journey home


----------



## clareyfairymouse

wayneg said:


> Sat by the pool now, I was in the sun but had to move into the shade after 10 mins, its so hot
> 
> A couple of bits of news on what Matt is upto back home. Earlier today he interviewed Commander Chris Hadfield, recently back from the International Space station where is was a big hit on social media with his tweets from space. His interview will be going on The National Student soon but under strict rules when it can go live, I will post when its on the site.
> Other news is he (and some others) have formed a society at University called Making Memories at Lancaster University, they aim to raise money for charity to help families with a parent who has a terminal illness. Today members voted on positions within the society and Matt was voted President.



Loving your trip report Wayne! 

And randomly, I've also interviewed Chris Hadfield! I was the UK host of a worldwide webchat, a very nice guy!


----------



## wayneg

Sat in Tampa airport now, at the gate waiting for boarding at 2:30pm.
Dropped car off at Hertz, really easy with no fees to pay. Did just over 500 miles in it, filled up mid holiday with $40 of gas and then filled right next to Tampa airport before returning at $35, total $75, need 2 cars next year, July & Sept, so hope Hertz have some deals on again.
I didn't do online check in as Jet Blue didn't have 2 seats together without paying $45pp extra for extra legroom seats. Waited til airport and got 2 seats together no problem, I wish they would release them all online. 
Waiting for plane arrive now, hope to board it in 35 mins so hasn't got long to turn around.


----------



## Elise79

Safe flight home Karen & Wayne 

It's cold and wet here still just in case you wondered


----------



## MrRomance

Wishing you a safe and stress-free journey home, Wayne!  Thanks for the TR!


----------



## jen_uk

Hope you are having a good flight back


----------



## sandshal

Have a safe journey you two xxx sharon


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Wayne I always enjoy your reports. Love all your food pictures and details - a man after my own heart 

 Hope you gave a safe journey home


----------



## wayneg

Easy flight up from Tampa to Boston. On back row(25) of plane, JetBlue probably have as much leg room in economy as Virgin give you in PE. Lots of room, big seats, live TV plus we had an empty seat next to us. No line at Aer Lingus check in, luggage now checked thru to Manchester. Now sat at Starbucks near gate, choc chunk muffin & latte.


----------



## Pootle

Glad to hear that the journey was going well and hope the last leg is just as easy .  I've also enjoyed my taste of Florida via your posts, and am only sorry it's ended already


----------



## wayneg

Pootle said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that the journey was going well and hope the last leg is just as easy .  I've also enjoyed my taste of Florida via your posts, and am only sorry it's ended already



Boston to Dublin was one of best transatlantic yet, in a small cabin behind biz class with 15 seats, only 7 passengers all adults. Slept the whole way, shame it was only 5hr 25mins. In Dublin now, just had breakfast ans waiting for 10am flight to MAN.


----------



## wayneg

Back home, slight delay(15mins) leaving dublin but still landed early at Manchester. Meet & Greet waiting for us, easy drive home.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

wayneg said:


> Boston to Dublin was one of best transatlantic yet, in a small cabin behind biz class with 15 seats, only 7 passengers all adults. Slept the whole way, shame it was only 5hr 25mins. In Dublin now, just had breakfast ans waiting for 10am flight to MAN.



I don't know how you sleep all the way, wish I could


----------



## wayneg

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I don't know how you sleep all the way, wish I could



Slept on all 3 legs coming home. 1st leg only about 15mins but the 2nd and 3rd legs more or less slept from getting on to getting off. Thankfully I can sleep anywhere with any noise.


----------



## Elise79

wayneg said:


> Slept on all 3 legs coming home. 1st leg only about 15mins but the 2nd and 3rd legs more or less slept from getting on to getting off. Thankfully I can sleep anywhere with any noise.



I wish I could - even on the night flight back from MCO I can barely get any sleep. The only place I sleep is in a bed  Its not the noise or light levels - i just can not sleep sitting up


----------



## pampat

I'm the same on an overnight flight, but strangely last year we flew on a daytime flight from JFK with BA and I slept nearly the whole way home!

Pam


----------



## edinburghlass

wayneg said:


> Slept on all 3 legs coming home. 1st leg only about 15mins but the 2nd and 3rd legs more or less slept from getting on to getting off. Thankfully I can sleep anywhere with any noise.



You make it sound so easy, my daughter and I would be at each others throats by the end of the first flight


----------



## disney_princess_85

Just caught up, thanks for the great report! I'm another one who can pretty much sleep anywhere, thankfully!


----------



## edinburghlass

I haven't even watched last night's EY yet but am a wet mess reading the tweets about the programme.  What a great series and how proud should everyone involved be, staff and pupils alike. 

Enjoyed reading this article by the young lad from last night.

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/24/educating-yorkshire-channel-4-stammer


----------



## wayneg

edinburghlass said:


> I haven't even watched last night's EY yet but am a wet mess reading the tweets about the programme.  What a great series and how proud should everyone involved be, staff and pupils alike.
> 
> Enjoyed reading this article by the young lad from last night.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/24/educating-yorkshire-channel-4-stammer



Get the box of tissues before you watch it. Even I was in bits. 

Musharaf was top of worldwide Twitter trends when I looked last night.

Mrs Marsden's Husband is coming to repair my car on Monday, look forward to discussing it with him. Just seen she has her own page on CH4  http://www.channel4.com/programmes/educating-yorkshire/profiles/all/mrs-marsden


----------



## edinburghlass

wayneg said:


> Get the box of tissues before you watch it. Even I was in bits.
> 
> Musharaf was top of worldwide Twitter trends when I looked last night.
> 
> Mrs Marsden's Husband is coming to repair my car on Monday, look forward to discussing it with him. Just seen she has her own page on CH4  http://www.channel4.com/programmes/educating-yorkshire/profiles/all/mrs-marsden



I had said to Matt on Twitter earlier in the evening I had my box of tissues ready but then got interrupted when the programme started so let it record and will watch it this evening. 

I loved Mrs Marsden too actually I loved them all


----------



## wayneg

Just half way thru listening to this podcast, Mr Burton was on today. http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/victoriad

Matt has written an article for The National Student about the series. http://www.thenationalstudent.com/T..._Studying_at_Thornhill_Community_Academy.html


----------



## wayneg

wayneg said:


> Matt has written an article for The National Student about the series. http://www.thenationalstudent.com/T..._Studying_at_Thornhill_Community_Academy.html



The site has been down all evening if anyone is trying to look.


----------



## edinburghlass

link not working at the moment either Wayne, I'll leave it to another day or catch it on Matt's blog.

Could be my connection though as I keep loosing it tonight.


----------



## wayneg

edinburghlass said:


> link not working at the moment either Wayne, I'll leave it to another day or catch it on Matt's blog.
> 
> Could be my connection though as I keep loosing it tonight.



The National Student site is working again, been down for 2 days. Link to Matt's article. http://www.thenationalstudent.com/T..._Studying_at_Thornhill_Community_Academy.html


----------



## edinburghlass

Such a well written article, well done Matt 

I think the last episode of EY will be featured on Googlebox this week judging by what some of the participants have said on Twitter.


----------



## wayneg

edinburghlass said:


> Such a well written article, well done Matt
> 
> I think the last episode of EY will be featured on Googlebox this week judging by what some of the participants have said on Twitter.



The EY article should have been longer, I think the editor removed a section of about 200 words, he gets carried away when he writes 

I had never heard of Gogglebox until friends told us about it last Saturday, will look out for that.

Matt's interview with Chris Hadfield was uploaded this morning. http://www.thenationalstudent.com/Entertainment/2013-10-29/Interview_Chris_Hadfield.html


----------



## edinburghlass

wayneg said:


> The EY article should have been longer, I think the editor removed a section of about 200 words, he gets carried away when he writes
> 
> I had never heard of Gogglebox until friends told us about it last Saturday, will look out for that.
> 
> Matt's interview with Chris Hadfield was uploaded this morning. http://www.thenationalstudent.com/Entertainment/2013-10-29/Interview_Chris_Hadfield.html



Googlebox has to be the funniest programme on TV at the moment 

Thanks for the link, I'll go and have a look.  Chris Hadfield landed back on earth last May while we were watching Fantasmic. I was having difficulty getting a wifi connection for Twitter and was getting quite frustrated when my daughter casually said, is he landing in Kasakhstan as if he is BBC News just tweeted that they are safely down!

He is doing a book tour of UK, just announced will be at the Royal Observatory in Edinburgh but no date as yet.

http://chrishadfield.ca/booktour/


----------

